# One Year Today



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Today is 1 year since we had to let Bailey go over the Bridge at the young age of 8. He was our first Golden and the reason we have two more. He was a big red teddy bear whom we also called Bumbers when he was being silly. He is sorely missed. 

I am very sorry your still not here with us “Bumbers”. We all tried everything we could and I hope you are having fun playing ball etc over the bridge. Mom and I really really miss you.

Love Dad


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bailey was such a handsome boy and so obviously loved. Many hugs and much love on this very difficult day.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful red boy. Anniversaries are so hard. I just lost my red boy in January. You will get to be with him again. He is having fun playing at the bridge and waiting to see you again too. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hugs to you on the sad anniversary. May all your memories and the love you shared help you to get thru this tough day. Bailey looks like a handsome and sweet boy.

Bailey if you see Ben and Katie give them big hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was such a beautiful boy. I can feel how much you miss him. 8 is just too young.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a handsome guy he was - even though it looks like he had muddy paws in that photo!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> what a handsome guy he was - even though it looks like he had muddy paws in that photo!



Yup, they were a little muddy but he was busy chasing Leprechauns out of the yard on that date.

But really I just like his expression in that photo. We don't have a lot of pictures of him. We just always thought we would have more time with him.

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

aww, heartfelts to ya.

gorgeous dog , beautiful expression.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Yup, they were a little muddy but he was busy chasing Leprechauns out of the yard on that date.
> 
> But really I just like his expression in that photo. We don't have a lot of pictures of him. We just always thought we would have more time with him.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts.


i agree - it's a wonderful expression. i just notice things like muddy paws since i'm dealing with them so often myself.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bailey was a very handsome boy, and i feel for you having to let him go so young. I am sure you have wonderful memories in your heart of him, and they will remain safely there.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a handsome fella your Bailey was! I'm so sorry for your loss. The hole in your heart never really heals, it just becomes less painful. Hope you found my Cody, Bailey, since he's the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge and happily doles out the treats.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> What a handsome fella your Bailey was! I'm so sorry for your loss. The hole in your heart never really heals, it just becomes less painful. Hope you found my Cody, Bailey, since he's the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge and happily doles out the treats.


 
awww that is such a sweet image i have in my head now.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sure Cody and Bailey are best buds by now. Bailey really liked his treats!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember that what seems so long for us is just a blink of an eye at the Bridge. He awaits the reunion healthy, happy, and without sadness.

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bailey is just beautiful and you showed him how much you loved him 
by getting two more Goldens!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Geeee, and Piper was born the same day....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He was very handsome. I understand your sadness, and my heart is with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry... he was, indeed, a very handsome boy. Play hard sweetheart !!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I understand you're pain, he was a very handsome boy!
Play hard at the bridge Bailey


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the kind thoughts and well wishes. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Bailey is so beautiful. I try to avoid this whole Rainbow Bridge thread because it puts me over the edge, but I happened to notice your post, *Fozzy*, and had to look. I can't believe it's been a year, so I know it can't seem like that long for you. I'm sure you miss him like it was yesterday. Give your boys some ice cream today in honor of his memory, and while I wipe my eyes I'll make sure Megs gets a treat in his honor too. There is nothing like a golden to melt your heart. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

*Two years ago now*

Bailey, I still miss you terribly. Two years ago today and I can still picture him at times when I come home. He is truly missed. There will never be another one like him.

Love Ya Bailey,

Dad


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

'Bumbers', what a cute nickname. I hope you were able to spend the day with a smile rather than tears. I know what you mean about 'his still being there' on some days. Last night hubby took me to dinner and I instinctively reached to wrap the uneaten roll to take home to Sam...who has been gone for 3 years now. Ike can't have bread, I know this, yet I was reaching for the roll and hubby said, "I was thinking the same thing you were, Take it home for Sam." 

Hugs on this sad day...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bailey was a beautiful red boy. Cyber hugs being sent your way on this sad anniversary.

Bailey, run softly at the bridge. 2 years gone but still loved and missed.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Bailey was a very handsome guy. I am so sorry for your loss...anniversaries are so hard..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh those anniversaries are so hard, you miss every little thing they would do.
Thinking of you today.
June


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

He was very handsome, but then, I am very partial to red boys. I love his expression in that picture AND the dirty feet. What we wouldn't give to have those dirty feet marks now. I'm so sorry - I can tell how much Bailey was loved. I don't even want to think about a year anniversary or 2 year anniversary away from Duke. It hurts, I know. Life without them - ..............


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was such a good looking doggie. Memories never fade.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Bailey was absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful. Adorable. Well, gorgeous! I love big red boys.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Anniversaries are hard. This wonderful dogs get into our hearts and we do love them forever, despite their being gone. Your guy was so handsome, and was taken much to soon.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Bailey was a darling fella. You think the missing them will fade away, but it never does. They stay snuggled in your heart and your memories, exactly where they're meant to be. I'm sorry that you lost him so young...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry that Bailey isn't here with you. What a handsome boy in that picture and I love the muddy paws


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Your Bailey was a beautiful boy ,I also loved the muddy paws.. Candy just met Bailey today and they're playing together.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Big hugs.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

:--heart:

BAILEY:

RIP sweet dog and give puppy kisses to my dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.

:--heart:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Those kinds of anniversaries are hard.. The sadness will fade as time goes on--but the memories of all those good times will remain.

Rest In Peace, Bailey.

SJ


----------

